# Elder scrolls Online stürzt immer ab



## esesive (9. Februar 2016)

*Elder scrolls Online stürzt immer ab*

Hallo,

Mein Kumpel und ich haben beide das selbe Problem, bei dem spiel The Elder Scrolls Online (ESO) hängt sich unser spiel andauernd auf. (Mal nach 5minuten, und mal nach 10-15minuten) 
Entweder kommt bei einem Absturz die Fehlermeldung von NVIDIA das der Grafiktreiber nach einem Fehler wieder hergestellt wurde, oder eine Fehlermeldung direkt von dem Spiel (die Fehlermeldung habe ich leider nicht weil sie bis jetzt nur bei meinem Kumpel kam) Oder es kommt einfach nichts und das Bild gefriert ein.

Wir haben beide die NVIDIA GTX 770 Gainward Phantom
Prozessor: intel i5 4670k @ 3,4ghz (Kumpel hat auch den selben)
Mainboard: MSi Z87-G45 Gaming
12gb RAM

Grafiktreiber sind auf dem neusten Stand

Wir haben das spiel vor ca 1,5 Jahren schonmal gespielt mit den selben PCs, dort funktionierte alles einwandfrei.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen

MFG


----------



## pphs (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Elder scrolls Online stürzt immer ab*

könnte daran liegen, dass das spiel einfach für die tonne ist


----------



## esesive (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Elder scrolls Online stürzt immer ab*

Die Antwort hilft mir jetzt nicht wirklich weiter...


----------



## CiD (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Elder scrolls Online stürzt immer ab*

Zu den nVidia Treiberproblem:
Hast du schon probiert die nVidia-Treiber mit dem DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller) über den Abgesicherten Modus von Windows komplett sauber zu deinstallieren und anschließend wieder zu installieren?
Falls nicht, ein Versuch wäre es doch Wert. Viel verkehrt machen kann man damit nicht. 

Wenm du ein Anti-Virus verwendest, auch mal die eso.exe in die Ausnahme mit rein nehmen.

Wenn Addons für ESO verwendet werden, mal alle deaktivieren und schauen ob das Problem immer noch besteht.

BTW: Tools wie HiAlgo oder SweetFX etc. können bei manchen Anti-Cheat-Tools auch solche Probleme verursachen.


----------

